# Fertile leopard gecko egg???



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had my leo poppy for 2 weeks and woke up the other morning to find these... The one on the right has veins visible (and more have been developing since poppy laid it) does this mean its definately fertile? The left egg has no veins that i can see and is longer in shape. What do you all think?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

the egg with veins in is probable fertile the other one keep a eye on it if it goes mouldy or off discard it but leave them together for now see how they go


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

The one on the right is definately fertile, I can see from here lol. I would put the other one in the incubator and check it in a week or so. It may be infertile but maybe not!


----------

